# Beef Substitutes for Ribeye Steak



## fmdog44 (Jan 26, 2019)

Looking for  cheaper but equally good piece of meat?
Flat Iron Steak
Petite Tender or "Cheap Hanger Steak"
Denver Steak or "Boneless Chuck Short"- may be hard to find
Chuck Steak
Season > wrap & chill for one hour > Sear both sides for 3 minutes > place in oven @ 450 for 5 minutes (do all in a iron skillet)


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 26, 2019)

Yeah, no.   I'll have the ribeye, thanks.   nthego:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 26, 2019)

IMO there is no inexpensive substitute.

I would try to balance out the meals over the week by eating a couple of inexpensive meals and then splurge on the rib eye.

Also, keep an eye out for the manager's special markdown packages after a big weekend.

Good luck!


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2019)

No I’m not. :laugh:
Striploin stuffed with Goats Milk Cheese , Wild & long grain rice with Brussel Sprouts. 
Its a bit on the burny side but that’s how I like it. BBQ ‘ed.


----------



## IKE (Jan 26, 2019)

Mama likes Ribeye's but I prefer a thick cut Porterhouse or T-Bone.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Yeah, no.   I'll have the ribeye, thanks.   nthego:





Aunt Bea said:


> IMO there is no inexpensive substitute.
> 
> I would try to balance out the meals over the week by eating a couple of inexpensive meals and then splurge on the rib eye.



I agree with both of you, no cheap substitutes would take the place of a ribeye, in my opinion.  And like Bea said, if you have to eat inexpensively for a week or two to have enough to spend on a ribeye, it's well worth it.  We've tried a lot of different steaks over the years, but a boneless ribeye is our preference all the time.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2019)

Keesha said:


> No I’m not. :laugh:
> Striploin stuffed with Goats Milk Cheese , Wild & long grain rice with Brussel Sprouts.
> Its a bit on the burny side but that’s how I like it. BBQ ‘ed.



I love the plate (and everything on it)


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2019)

I also love the Porterhouse, having the best of both worlds. But a good NY strip steak is great, too.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 27, 2019)

Brussel sprouts are horrible.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 27, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Brussel sprouts are horrible.



Thats what my husband says. I have to have some blue cheese dressing or he won’t eat them whereas I love almost every kind of vegetable. He prefers his steak medium - rare too.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2019)

I hated Brussels sprouts when I was 5. Trying again in young adulthood I found them wonderful; steamed or boiled, with butter and also roasted on a sheet pan tossed in olive oil & salt.

I think children often find them too bitter.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Brussel sprouts are horrible.



I like 'em!

You'll probably survive just fine without eating Brussels sprouts but if you would like to give them another chance try this recipe or one similar to it.

https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipe...shallots/2d24ce31-88fb-4ccd-a0e9-28c83c81442d


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I hated Brussels sprouts when I was 5. Trying again in young adulthood I found them wonderful; steamed or boiled, with butter and also roasted on a sheet pan tossed in olive oil & salt.
> 
> I think children often find them too bitter.



I hated all vegetables as a kid, but I do like Brussels sprouts like you do Rose, steamed with butter or oven roasted with olive oil and seasonings.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 27, 2019)

I tried BS or brussel sprouts last year just to see if my disgust for them going back to my childhood was justified. It was. I took one bite and threw them in the can. Kind of odd because I love cabbage cooked everyway especially fried in butter.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I hated Brussels sprouts when I was 5. Trying again in young adulthood I found them wonderful; steamed or boiled, with butter and also roasted on a sheet pan tossed in olive oil & salt.
> 
> I think children often find them too bitter.



My father introduced my to brussel  sprouts and other non popular vegetables when I was younger so I got accustomed to them. Brussel sprouts are definitely on the bitter side but some butter or oil and salt definitely changes all that. 
I’m wide awake. I should be sleeping.


----------



## Trade (Mar 7, 2019)

I've discovered Chuck eyes at Wally World. I find them almost as good as Rib-eyes and considerably cheaper at $7.98/lb They come two to a package with a package weighing in at a pound more or less. I just finished one for lunch. Pan fried it on medium in a little butter for about 4 minutes on a side and then put on a little A-1 sauce. No veggies, no salad, no nuthin. Just steak fried in butter and A-1 sauce. The perfect meal IMO.  I have another one thawed out in the frig and 12 more in the freezer.


----------

